

Making the World’s Data Computable - nswanberg
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2010/09/making-the-worlds-data-computable/

======
gjm11
Stephen Wolfram is a clever chap.

But it's very annoying the way he puts every sentence into its own paragraph.

As if he thinks his audience is too stupid to understand any train of thought
longer than a single sentence.

Perhaps he just does it that way to remind him to pause enough while speaking.

But I don't think so -- I'm fairly sure I've seen material of his written that
way that was never the content of a lecture or address.

Whatever the reason, it makes his stuff unnecessarily hard to read.

------
grails4life
Its hard to differentiate between Wolfram the intellectual and Wolfram the
Mathematica peddler.

